# eye test



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

Polish immigrant goes to specsavers for an eyetest. optician shows him a card with C Z W I X N O S T A C Z. Can you read that? asked the optician. The pole said "read it "? I know the Kunt


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

How very very true.

Top marks for you.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

ahhhh fekin classic!

based on actual events too :mrgreen:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm sure i've worked with the guy lol


----------

